# Does this bother anyone else or is it just me?



## gwad1970 (Mar 23, 2014)

Found this on Cincinnati Craigslist. I called the woman and informed her of her mistake. It turns out I'm not the first to call and she accused me of harassing her?!? She said she would continue calling the bike original and she said her decision to do so would make he right with the lord whatever that means? How can people morally do this to another? After multiple calls (not from me from others she freely admitted to receiving) she still believes its real. She can ask whatever she wants but to claim its an orig. 1800's Ordinary doesn't sit well with me. I will flag that ad every day until its removed hopefully saving some poor sap some financial misery.http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/4369226768.html


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 23, 2014)

*sorry bout that!*

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/4369226768.html


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 23, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> http://http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/4369226768.html




*Won't open.*

........  patric


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2014)

*Is it worth your time or stress?*

Some people really dont care if they rip someone off and prefer you not letting them know. I have been collecting antiques for over 25 years and I have learned to let it go, just dont get burned yourself... Its called "Caveat Emptor", let the buyer be aware. You even have to be cautious with other collectors.

In this case, it is so obvious it is not worth spending your time on, or stressing out on.

Ken


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 23, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/4369226768.html




*This opens ... thanks ... and what a sham that craigslist ad conveys !!!*

..........  patric


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 23, 2014)

So what exactly IS it? (It is a bit too old for my tastes anyhow.....I like the $10 Schwinns, myself..lol)


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 23, 2014)

She's right, that's an ORIGINAL repro of an 1800's Ordinary......


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not sure what God she believes in but someone has some 'splain'n to do when they meet their reward! V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd flag it. She's full of it.


----------



## bike (Mar 23, 2014)

*antique pennyfarthing bicycle*

Antique Penny Farthing Bicycle

Good Condition Plus! 
Expertly restored antique bicycle!
 Must see to appreciate this wonderful collectible. 
A rare chance to own a piece of bicycle history.
 This piece was meticulously restored by the owner at the College of Coastal Georgia. 
Only $1600.00 Firm
 Call for more details and an appointment or leave message: 937-859-1798

P.S. THIS IS NOT A REPRODUCTION BICYCLE!!!

Pick up only. Any shipping or insurance costs will be the responsibility of the buyer.
===========

Wht is the problem? NEVER says 1800?

Absouletly NOT a reproduction cause these were never reproduced! (to my knowledge (why would anyone?))

It is an ordinary and has been "restored" (ok well)


buyer beware and if you read something in there and make a purchase on your assumption- well it was probably a worthwhile lesson.


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 23, 2014)

*repro might be rideable replicas*

I had an early one they used rebar in build


----------



## bike (Mar 23, 2014)

*an early*



mre straightbar said:


> I had an early one they used rebar in build




rideable replicas?
would like to see an oridary from 1870s--1891 that used a rebar stem- maybe is out there


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like it was meticulously restored by the legally blind kid down the street from me using dried up krylon from the 80's.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 23, 2014)

*why try*

it is what it is , anyone who has a computer and half a brain knows what it is/isnt,.. doubtful you could find an original restored ordinary anywhere for 1800.00,


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 23, 2014)

I was speaking of the phone conversation she referred to the bike as an 1800's ordinary. I played dumb at the beginning of the conversation the line of crap she had was staggering. When I let it out of the bag that I knew it wasn't real is when she became horribly defensive and accusatory. I agree she could ask any price she wants on an item, but too knowingly deceive another person for personal gain should be a crime. These were most certainly reproduced. I own a reproduction thankfully mine is a bit more "authentic" looking than that abomination. I am fairly new to this game if this is the norm maybe I chose the wrong hobby. It seems however I have met quite a few really nice an honest folks on the CABE. 







bike said:


> Antique Penny Farthing Bicycle
> 
> Good Condition Plus!
> Expertly restored antique bicycle!
> ...


----------



## bike (Mar 23, 2014)

*I guess I dont understand how you ca RE produce*

something that was NEVER "produced"
it is a produced conception of an old high wheel bike but not a reproduction of a conception... the design was not used to the best of my knowledge during the 1800s
oy


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 24, 2014)

*i was gonna confirm that it was  a rideable replicas bike*

but frames built differently 
there was a company on east coast makeing them too just dont remember name
could be home made frame with RR wheels they do sell kits or at least used to


----------

